# starter outfit for salt water



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

OK 2coolers: can y'all give some advice for someone wanting to get started in salt water fly fishing? Reasonable quality vs price for a good fly rod suitable for reds and trout and a good reel? Advice on fly line and tippets? And last but not least, a good selection of basic fly patterns both floaters and sinkers? I have been wanting to go to fly fishing for some time and thinking that time is getting closer. Any advice / pointers appreciated.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Start with a quality 7,8, or 9 wt outfit with WF floating line matched to the rod. Get a 7-9ft tapered leader with a 10lb tippet or tie in a short 6" shock leader of 15-20 lb. Use small poppers, Clousers, gold spoons flies, bend backs with a flash and a weed guard for most conditions. Use a matched reel with a disk drag or just a clicker and palm the reel. Start out very shallow less than 1-2 ft and don't try to long a cast esp in the wind. Lots of good area in Corpus. Look in the 2Cool ads for a used fly rod and reel. Have fun!


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanx for advice. Time to start shopping. Also going to talk to the guys at Coastline about making the new casting platform on ordered Shallowsport 15 scooter to have a net to help for stripping line.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I really like Redington stuff. I'm a pretty cheap guy, and regardless of my financial situation later in life, I'll probably never spend $600-1000 on a fly setup. However, I like to get quality equipment for my money...and I've found that balance with Redington.

I got a Redington RedFly2 8wt 4pc saltwater-ready combo on SierraTradingPost.com for $108 delivered...their regular price was $149, and it was still on Cabelas.com for $249 at the time. It came with the rod, saltwater reel, backing and Rio Mainstream saltwater line. 

I had every intention of replacing the reel, but it got me started. I ended up with a Redington Rise 7/8wt reel for $99 from Cabelas' Bargain Cave. LOVE IT. 

Right now, just the RedFly2 rod in an 8wt 4pc (like mine) is $74.50 at Cabelas...leaving more than enough it almost any budget to get a reel and get started. 

You can find a few reels out there that are pre-spooled with salt line, but you can find almost as good a deal for them separate if you look around. I've heard really good things about the G. Loomis Venture reel and how well it holds up to the salt...and its only $100 at either BPS or Cabelas. 

I recently got some really nice Sage Equator salt line brand new on ebay for $30.

Some people like the one-stop-shop idea, but I think that part of the fun is putting your own combo together and finding good deals on good stuff!


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree with assembling a personalized outfit. Part of the allure of fly fishing should be care and thought that goes into the equipment. I would someday like to get into tying my own flies, as well as traveling to other places to fish and photograph.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

9' 8 wt rod 2 piece if poss. loomis, st croix, sage , diamondback

wt forward or saltwater taper line , look for the good stuff $40 and up, not the entry level line , have backing installed before the fly line goes on. Rio , scientific anglers

asst mono for leaders and tippets

bendbacks , clousers and deep minnows , some poppers and crab patterns w ss hooks

loomis has a gold reel made by shimano that you can't beat for $100

remember to rinse and air dry your flies when finished

this is just starter info to get you going , plan on $4-500 for a complete setup.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

*BVK*

I have been using a 9 ft 8 wt TFO Axiom for 3 yrs and it is ok. But I won a 9 ft 8 wt TFO BVK in a raffle a couple of weeks ago and it is sweet. I get more distance with less effort and it is much lighter. I think the Axiom is going to be regulated to intermediate line in the surf.

Most the shops will have a BVK to cast. I don't thing you can beat it without jumping to a Crosscurrent, NRX, or Xi3 which while they are a major jump in performance, they are also a major jump in price.

Good Luck and welcome to the dark side.

Frank


----------

